
Coding Horror: A Visit With Alan Kay - kazuya
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/01/a-visit-with-alan-kay.html
======
Isamu
>Computer scientist Kay was the leader of the group that invented object-
oriented programming, the graphical user interface, 3D computer graphics, and
ARPANET, the predecessor of the Internet

Overstating a bit? I don't think PARC had a hand in inventing ARPANET,
although Bob Taylor did, who was later a manager at PARC. Likewise inventing
the graphical user interface? Maybe you are thinking of Ivan Sutherland,
another name associated with ARPANET.

Not to diminish the great things achieved at PARC, in the way of modern
bitmapped GUI, networked workstations, laser printer, etc.

